

A take on 3D printing that could end any effective gun control worldwide - mattvot
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2012/07/28/the-end-of-gun-control/

======
toomuchcoffee
3D printing may well end up being a game changer to some extent, but "ending
any effective gun control" is a bit of a stretch.

